
Apple and Kapeli Respond About Dash - okket
http://mjtsai.com/blog/2016/10/10/apple-and-kapeli-respond/
======
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12680131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12680131)
?

